# Apache Tomcat reinstallieren



## Flip89 (17. September 2008)

Hallo Leute,

Habe die Tage Apache Tomcat 5.5 für den Betrieb der Regain Suche installiert.
Hat nur sehr eingeschränkt funktioniert, auf Port 8180 war immer nur die Default-Page von Tomcat zu sehen.

Habe etwas an den Configs geschraubt, was zugebenermassen recht kontraproduktiv war, da Tomcat nun gar nicht mehr antwortete.

Ich habe anschliessend apt-get remove tomcat5.5 ausgeführt um Tomcat erstmal wieder zu entfernen und dannach wieder neuzuinstallieren.
Da nach dem apt-get remove noch einige Directories im Dateisystem hingen, habe ich diese manuell gelöscht.

Das war anscheinend ein Fehler.

Wenn ich jetzt mit apt-get install tomcat5.5 eine Neuinstallation versuche, schlägt die Installation fehl. Fehlermeldung:


> invoke-rc.d: initscript tomcat5.5, action "status" failed.



Kennt jemand diese Fehlermeldung?
Google ist hier auch nicht wirklich hilfreich - ich will Tomcat einfach wieder in dem Zustand direkt nach der ersten  Installation haben.


Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## kalle123456 (17. September 2008)

Hallo,

du kannst die RC scripte manuell löschen, aber ich denke ein aptitude purge tomcat5.5 sollte ausrreichen. remove entfernt nicht die config Dateien und Startscripte, purge dagegen schon.

Gruss


----------



## Flip89 (18. September 2008)

aptitude purge tomcat5.5 hat nichts gebracht, sorry - hätte ich schon in den ersten Post schreiben können.


----------



## kalle123456 (18. September 2008)

Dann such doch den den ganzes Java/tomcat Kram manuell und lösche es alles und schaue vorher ob noch irgendein daemon in der Richtung läuft.

Gruss


----------

